# 1812 overture Best perfomance



## chrapladm

I am trying to decide which cd to buy. I have heard of a few that are supposedly very good recordings. But I am trying to have the best recording along with the best performance.

I have a lack of words to describe what I am looking for but my ears are very "sensitive." SO please help me in deciding which cd to buy.

Here are the examples I have been told to look at:

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-Capriccio-Italien-Cossack-Dance/dp/B000003CSG/ref=pd_sim_m_1
http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-F...oven-Wellingtons/dp/B0000057MW/ref=pd_sim_m_2
http://www.concordmusicgroup.com/albums/Beethoven-Wellingtons-Victory-Liszt-Huns/

Thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson

The two Kunzel performances you list are the same and, probably, the best combination of sound and performance in 2 channels. The newer Kunzel (SACD/DVD-A) has better sound but is a weaker performance. The Dorati was tops in its day but that day has long past.


----------



## chrapladm

Yah I kept looking for SACD versions or something. Love the canon blasts in the older copies but just wanted to have the best of technology also.

So I might just get the Kunzel version for now but I figured I would ask.


----------



## chrapladm

Well for now I just bought both versions of the Erich Kunzel versions:

http://www.concordmusicgroup.com/albums/Beethoven-Wellingtons-Victory-Liszt-Huns/
http://www.concordmusicgroup.com/albums/Tchaikovsky-1812-Overture-Capriccio-Italien-Cossac/

They were only 6.98 MP3 download. I love the recordings of both. The Beet/Welling disc 1st track has quite a bit of canons and at first I thought my speakers were distorting but I forgot that my SLA's only go down to 90hz. So it just sounded funny during that scene. Still great clarity though.

I am currently trying to finish my THT Lp so I then will have the full spectrum of sound and really be able to enjoy those canons.:bigsmile:


----------



## Kal Rubinson

chrapladm said:


> Well for now I just bought both versions of the Erich Kunzel versions:
> 
> http://www.concordmusicgroup.com/albums/Beethoven-Wellingtons-Victory-Liszt-Huns/
> http://www.concordmusicgroup.com/albums/Tchaikovsky-1812-Overture-Capriccio-Italien-Cossac/
> 
> They were only 6.98 MP3 download. I love the recordings of both. The Beet/Welling disc 1st track has quite a bit of canons and at first I thought my speakers were distorting but I forgot that my SLA's only go down to 90hz. So it just sounded funny during that scene. Still great clarity though.


They are the same recordings/performances so, I guess, if you liked one, you would like the other. :heehee:

OTOH, this one is a different performance: http://www.concordmusicgroup.com/albums/Tchaikovsky-1812-Overture/


----------

